# Amare since the Marion trade



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

30 ppg, 14.3 rpg, 3.0 bpg in 3 games.

Pretty crazy.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

he can't play any defense so who cares

lets trade him for big ben


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Yes it is.

Also a nice bump from Diaw.

Diaw Pre Trade:
7.6 Pts
4.3 Rebs
4 Assts
.6 Steals
.5 Blocks
in 28 minutes

Diaw Post Trade:
13 Pts
6.7 Rebs
4 Assts
1.7 Steals
.7 Blocks
in 34 minutes

Also his shooting has gone from 44% to 55%.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare lands Player of the Week

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/stat_pow_0802.html

He has been playing really great. He is doing what the old Amare was doing, just tearing it up against whoever is in his way. I expect this tread is going to continue for the last remaining of the season. Amare will be the go-to-go from now on. (Of course Nash will still be decision-maker)


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

604flat_line said:


> he can't play any defense so who cares
> 
> lets trade him for big ben


I know you're being sarcastic, but yeah - he's still on and off. Looked like Tim Duncan was guarding David West in the Hornets game, then against the Wizards he looked disinterested for the most part (except that sick sequence on Blatche).

However, you absolutely HAVE to love how much better his pick and roll defense has gotten just over like the last month and a half. He still has lapses (just like almost everyone else but Duncan and KG who I consider the best P&R defenders in the league by a mile) but overall he is doing soooo much better, it's obvious they've worked hard with him on it and he's doing well.

And player of the week - nice!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Amare is going to become the man. Shaq is only going to push him up the PF/C rankings. I really do like what I saw from Diaw though. He's got game.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Is Shaq playing for you yet?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Resume said:


> Is Shaq playing for you yet?


I believe he will play only after the all-star break.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> he can't play any defense so who cares
> 
> lets trade him for big ben


get ready for this..... here it comes...... I know you've been waiting....



Arclite said:


> I know you're being sarcastic, but yeah - he's still on and off. Looked like Tim Duncan was guarding David West in the Hornets game, then against the Wizards he looked disinterested for the most part (except that sick sequence on Blatche).
> 
> * However, you absolutely HAVE to love how much better his pick and roll defense has gotten just over like the last month and a half. He still has lapses (just like almost everyone else but Duncan and KG who I consider the best P&R defenders in the league by a mile) but overall he is doing soooo much better, it's obvious they've worked hard with him on it and he's doing well.*


I agree. He has improved quite a bit from the first 25 games. In fact, he's gone from being a HORRID defender to pretty good over the past month! I just didn't want to admit that he was doing well lest he backslid into horrid again! But I do like how he is staying home more instead of getting block happy and committing stupid fouls. He's also stopped talking to the refs after EVERY call.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Suns since Shawn Marion:

113 ppg.

Ew.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

allowed? or scoring ourselves? our overall defense will inevitably take a hit with the matrix gone. Our job is to stay a float and hope with Shaq in we can consolidate our team, can't wait to see this team with Shaq


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Suns since Shawn Marion:
> 
> 113 ppg.
> 
> Ew.


Not fair to compare results though until Shaq steps foot onto the court. Sure they are giving up 112.66 points per game, but they are scoring 113.66. 

Also keep in mind two things. 

First one of those games was a 130-132 loss in double OT so that is going to throw those numbers off a bit. 
Second they are playing the normal 8 man rotation with Strawberry coming in as the 8th man. 

Look at it again after Shaq has a few games under his belt with this team and see where things stand, then it will be a fair comparison. 

Looking at it only from a offensive standpoint, Shaq will not need to be putting up a bunch of points. Even if he gets close to Marion's output this season of 15 odd points a night. Where his presence will be on the defensive end and making up for that loss in production.

What is interesting though looking at the season stats for the Suns. Is that they currently lead the league in blocks and that they are fourth overall in the league in point differential:

1. Boston = 9.44 ppg
2. Detroit = 7.08 ppg
3. Lakers = 6.09 ppg
*4. Suns = 5.87 ppg*
5. Utah = 5.8 ppg


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I want more strawberry and tucker.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All Net said:


> I want more strawberry and tucker.


 <s>cosigned<o></o></s>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just more Strawberry. He's shown ability with the minutes he's gotten lately. 

Isn't Tucker in the D league?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Just more Strawberry. He's shown ability with the minutes he's gotten lately.


cosigned


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare's last 5

28.6ppg, 13.3rpg, 2.6bpg, 1.4apg, 89% FT, 56% FG, 33% Three-point

He's been doing awesome.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Is that FT% from a small number of attempts or has he really improved that much?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Is that FT% from a small number of attempts or has he really improved that much?


He was 36 for 36 in a few games worth before a couple misses last night. So, no.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Really weak night on the glass from Amare tonight which could have cost us the game. I thought we were done with them, but I guess every once in a while we're going to see one of those "I'm not interested" games, although to be fair the team as a whole looked disinterested. Still keeping those insane shooting #'s up though, 10-16 from the floor and 6-7 from the line tonight.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

View from the other side. Marion since being traded:

20.3 pts
13.0 rebs
3.3 assts
3.0 steals
1.3 blocks

Great stats for The Matrix. Although one final stat to throw out there.

Miami Record = 0-3 since the trade.

And one comment. Really weird seeing him wear #7. My brain just cant process that.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm glad he can make it at the line consitantly now. People forget how important those free points can be.

Marion is going to work real nicely in Miami.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> I'm glad he can make it at the line consitantly now. People forget how important those free points can be.
> 
> Marion is going to work real nicely in Miami.


But I doubt his presence results in marked team improvement


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Tiz said:


> Great stats for The Matrix. Although one final stat to throw out there.
> 
> Miami Record = 0-3 since the trade.


Well to be fair, 2 of those games were very close (lost to Lakers in the last minute / lost to Nuggets in OT) and against Western playoff teams (whereas we have the worst rec in the league). And 80% of our team sucks..

* Not sure how close the Chicago game really was, as I didn't watch it. But we lost to a depleted Bulls roster, so I won't count that one anyway.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

^ChiTown dominated the 4th. You can tell Miami needs some more time to work on their game as a team.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amare played great in the All-Star game... That dunk on Howard was sick and so was the and-1 shot he got off on him. He's definitely at the 04-05 level again, and looking as if he's going to pass it when you consider how he's expanded his game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Amare played great in the All-Star game... That dunk on Howard was sick and so was the and-1 shot he got off on him. He's definitely at the 04-05 level and is on his way to passing it when you consider how he's expanded his game.


Yeah, he also had that nice looking 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Awesome picture!! Thank you very much


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GJMtkPMcqYw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GJMtkPMcqYw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Thx for the pic and vid Diss ^_^


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

37, 15 and 3 blks in his first game with Shaq. Great game, if Raja hadn't laid a goose egg it would have been a win IMO, but there was too much Kobe tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Shaq makes rebounding so much easier for Amare.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Shaq makes rebounding so much easier for Amare.


I called it


----------

